# cannot compile kernel [solved]

## kens

here is the error im getting

GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: line 236: mktemp: command not found

make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz] Error 127

make: *** [usr] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.6

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

ran emerge mktemp fixed itLast edited by kens on Fri Apr 20, 2007 10:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JeliJami

please search the forums for 

```
mktemp: command not found
```

----------

